# Clinton River October



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi all, I was thinking about heading out to the Clinton River (Yates access) this weekend or possibly next week. Are there any trout / salmon worth trying for? If so, what should I use to catch them? And would nightcrawlers work? Also, I went to another part of the Clinton and caught countless chubs / suckers about 6" and 2 perch, is this normal for the fall time of the year? Thanks and any other information regarding the river or any access points will be greatly appreciated


----------



## MasterAngler (Jul 23, 2011)

search option is a great tool, use it


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Fished there today. Used skein under a float. Didn't even see a fish let alone hook up with one. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Had a nice steely again today, but threw me again. Yesterday and today at dusk. Due to work I only get so much time to fish, so only about an hour or so. Time is becoming a factor. Needs to get cooler and I need to get off work sooner. Pearl ghost fish hot n tot.


----------



## jcurrie1234 (Oct 14, 2011)

Went out to Yates for about 3 hours today and didn't catch anything. There were several others out there as well both fly fishing and spinning. No one was catching or getting bites at all.


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

jcurrie1234 said:


> Went out to Yates for about 3 hours today and didn't catch anything. There were several others out there as well both fly fishing and spinning. No one was catching or getting bites at all.


Yeah, the fishing was awful... at Yates anyways...


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

That's too bad. I'll be out there Saturday and a little this coming week. Gotta go to my honey too. Busy busy


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Just got back from a stretch of the river today and good thing I was alone. Hooked into a nice nook and while battling I proceeded to slip on the bank falling into knee deep water when my line snapped all at the same time. After a little cussing and cooling off ( literally ) even I had too laugh. There's Always tomorrow.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Just got back from a stretch of the river today and good thing I was alone. Hooked into a nice nook and while battling I proceeded to slip on the bank falling into knee deep water when my line snapped all at the same time. After a little cussing and cooling off ( literally ) even I had too laugh. There's Always tomorrow.


Haha well at least you HAD something, great job. I went sunday at Yates and only caught sunfish and chubs on nightcrawlers, i did see a fish in the rocks over 10" bit it got spooked as I walked by.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Fished Yates today. Hooked into 5 and managed to land a 24" 4.6 lb. Rainbow.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Pikewhisperer what were you using for bait or as a lure?  By the way your not the only one who has slipped and fell. LOL 

Thanks and tight lines.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Fished Yates today. Hooked into 5 and managed to land a 24" 4.6 lb. Rainbow.


WOW nice! At Yates? And what were you using to catch them? I fished there yesterday and had no luck, like usual :/


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

I've heard alot rumors about Yates throughout the years and seen some pics, but I've never personally seen anyone catch a steelhead or a decent trout from that god forsaken sewage pit. I'm beginning to think its all made up...

I spent four or five fruitless hours there today myself, as did about ten other guys. The river is high and a bit stained.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry all. Locations will no longer disclosed. Pm only about lures. My fault. Im new and learning quickly on how this works.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Sorry all. Locations will no longer disclosed. Pm only about lures. My fault. Im new and learning quickly on how this works.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I can't imagine that someone would get upset about you posting that you caught something over by Yates... Personally, I've known (well heard) that there were Salmon and Steelhead over by Yates since the late 80's... As a matter of fact, those Fish Michigan 50 Rivers books talk about it in great detail, even giving tackle tips. If people are giving you a hard time about posting about your experiences there, that's pretty lame. Some people need to lighten up. I'll bet every fisherman in southeastern Michigan has heard tales about Yates and that area of the Clinton... It isn't exactly a startling discovery. There have been no less than 10 to 15 guys over there daly since late September trying to catch the 10 to 15 fish that are in the river. Most if not all of them seem to act like they own the river, but that's another story...

Of course, I'm dying to see SOMETHING pulled out of there. Actually, that brings up a good point... Catching fish there is close to impossible, so that in itself will curb the crowd.


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

I think every steelhead fisherman that lives in s.e Michigan goes or has gone
to the clinton. Its no secret, come see it in the prime its a cluster ****. If
People are really getting that upset that's crazy. after all this is a forum for s.e
MI streams. I mean really this forum is for fishing, are we not suppose to talk
Fishing in the fishing forum. Am I suppose to talk about things completely unrelated
to fishing the clinton river in the s.e MI river fishing forum or should I just talk
About all the debris that was floating down river next to the turd and completely deny
That there is steelhead there while fishing for them??? No individual owns the river as
A matter of fact im sure that many of the people that complain about all the yahoos 
There heard about it from another yahoo buddy. I've been fishing the clinton for 19 
yrs and see new faces all the time and even with all the new faces its still only the regulars catching fish. And one more point, instead of blaming people posting their
Successes on the forum for all the crowding try taking a look at the source "the site"
That created the forum in the first place. I love the site, I am not selfish or self centered
posts that can help somebody enjoy the outdoors is great but for as long as there
Are steelhead there it will always be crowded and will not change.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kudos clinton king!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Little note about the Clinton. There are both nooks and chrome in there right now. A buddy and I went 0-3 on Sunday. Second point, this is a technical river. The hardest places to fish and land fish are typically the spots holding fish. Lastly, all methods will catch fish on the river. The key is studying the water and choosing what method to use when and where.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Great post Clintonking!

As you said, the Clinton is a steelhead fishery that happens to exist in a watershed with a population of 1.4 million people. It should be expected that the river gets crowded at times as it is so close to home for many anglers.

I also have to agree with you on the statement about some people behaving like they own the river. While there are alot of us that fish it often and have great success down there, there are still plenty of people who never see a fish. I, for one, try to help these "new" guys out a bit. Reason being I want to see people enjoy the fishery we have.

Food for thought guys... the Clinton may be packed from time to time but these crowds are what gives the DNR reason to continue stocking the river. If it were only a handful of us fishing the DNR would take their hatchery funding elsewhere. Maybe I am wrong, but increasing the angler hours on the Clinton also increases the attention the river gets from the Fisheries Division and from the local governments. Complain as we will about local governments, but there are improvements being made to Yates and other access points on the Clinton. These improvements wouldn't be possible without local interest in the river.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

By the way, I have bounced around the idea of doing a fall river clean up from Yates down once the cider mill closes. We all have seen the amount of trash the non-angler crowd from the mill leaves along the river. I am sure some of you have also noticed some of the woody debris that is now plugging up certain productive holes.

So, how many of you would be interested in participating in a fall clean up? I can get trash bags, make arrangements to have the trash hauled out, and possibly supply lunch if there is enough interest.


----------



## Tasmanocoenis (Dec 29, 2009)

Count me in for a clean up crew.


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

The crowds on the main branch are growing for sure which is why I continue to lobby to get a small plant in the North Branch of the Clinton to spread out the pressure. The fact that there are so many people within 1 hour of the watershed is a good reason to expand the planting to include the north branch. A big plus for a NB plant is the dam @ Romeo Plank blew out a few years back which opens more river plus there is so much land is now public with the metro parks. It is a pretty little river that could handle a small plant around 7,000 yearlings. Fall fingerlings will not work in the north branch as it freezes hard so do not accept this as an answer for a plant. If we all lobby it will happen just like the larger plant in the main branch.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Great point Psycodad.

Not only did Cascade Dam blow out years ago but CRWC worked with the DNR last year to remove the broken down dam. They rebuilt the substrate of the dam and opened up the flood plain so everything works properly now. They did a great job and that section of the river looks amazing now.

They also removed a small low head dam just below Wolcott by the Rotary Park. With the removal of these two dams there is a bunch of free-flowing reconnected water in the watershed now.

It is good to hear that someone would like to see the North Branch stocked again. It is a good solution to spreading out the angler pressure. The only issue at hand is that the hatcheries are already at maximum production of steelhead fry. To put fish in the North Branch we would have to rob from somewhere else. Of course, putting 23,000 in the main stream and 7,000 in the North Branch would we a solution.

I will send an email to our fisheries biologist and get his thoughts on this idea.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Make it a Sunday and you can count me in Jay. I bet we can grab a few more people with canoes and yaks to float down and collect garbage. Drop it off at Ryan Rd.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

I hooked what would have been my first ever steelhead saturday downstream from yates. Unfortunately, due a poor hookset, I lost it in a matter of seconds. It was my first time on that section and it was a nice area back there. I'll be going again this weekend.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Maverick1 said:


> ... I bet we can grab a few more people with canoes and yaks to float down and collect garbage. Drop it off at Ryan Rd.


As I posted in the other thread, If I'm in town I'm game to join in on the clean up. I have 2 kayaks, so I'm sure I can drag a buddy along and clean out some of those hard-to-access places


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, take me off the Clinton River trash talkers list... I had two fish today, the first was only for a brief second when he struck at my lure but got off just as he was heading for the surface. The second one was one of the most exciting (and crushing) experiences I've ever had fishing. He darted out from some tree roots and smashed my lure... I saw the whole thing as it was only about 15 ft in front of me. I was in total shock! The fish didn't look all that large (20 - 24 inches?) but he was fat. I had him on for a couple of minutes and thought I had things under control when he made a mad dash for some deep and fast water that I didn't think I could follow him through. I put pressure on him to try and turn him around and SNAP... he broke my leader in half. I was using a 6lb flouro leader... maybe too light? I dunno... I learned a bit about what to use and the type of structure to look for... I'm totally hooked now! Even though I'm soooo pissed off right now, it was still an awesome, exciting experience. I was in awe watching that powerful, bright chrome fish do his dance on the surface.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Once u get one on ur hooked for life dont worry it took me 2moro years and alot of time and patience to land my first chromer on the clinton with probably 30 hookups good luck and tight lines!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

Hopefully I'll get through those 30 hookups quick... 28 more to go! haha


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Got out on the river this morning. Caught two Northerns one decent and hooked into one very nice chrome. Give it another go tomorrow.


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

Heading out to the yates area this saturday. Still good fishing in the river?


----------



## crdp84 (Jul 6, 2011)

Going Friday for the first time. First fall here in Michigan after moving from upstate NY's salmon country. Expectations aren't high due to learning new water but I'll let you know if I find something either way. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

crdp84 said:


> Going Friday for the first time. First fall here in Michigan after moving from upstate NY's salmon country. Expectations aren't high due to learning new water but I'll let you know if I find something either way.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


the clinton is nice and all but you need to make a visit the northwest part of the state to get a true taste of michigan. dont get me wrong, im thankful for having a decent steelhead fishery close to home but i dont quite get the same feeling there as i do while im standing on the banks of the pere marquette. that being said, i will be there friday also. probably be wearing a brown guinness beanie and have a centerpin in my hand, or swinging streamers, or casting spinners...hell who knows what ill be doing but the guinness beanie is almost certain along with a gray fishing vest. feel free to say what up if you see me. and if you dont see me then good luck and enjoy the day.


----------



## crdp84 (Jul 6, 2011)

FishMichv2 said:


> the clinton is nice and all but you need to make a visit the northwest part of the state to get a true taste of michigan. dont get me wrong, im thankful for having a decent steelhead fishery close to home but i dont quite get the same feeling there as i do while im standing on the banks of the pere marquette. that being said, i will be there friday also. probably be wearing a brown guinness beanie and have a centerpin in my hand, or swinging streamers, or casting spinners...hell who knows what ill be doing but the guinness beanie is almost certain along with a gray fishing vest. feel free to say what up if you see me. and if you dont see me then good luck and enjoy the day.



Appreciate the information. I've been researching the rivers up north but will need a long weekend where I don't travel back to NY. Its so hard to not drive the 6-7 hours home and fish water I know vs the 4 hour or so drive to the west/ or NW and learn new stuff. Plus my drifter is in NY.... I will be doing the Yates Park thing and heading downstream from there. I will also have my pin but probably be doing more walking than casting. I'll keep my eyes out for you


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

crdp84 said:


> Appreciate the information. I've been researching the rivers up north but will need a long weekend where I don't travel back to NY. Its so hard to not drive the 6-7 hours home and fish water I know vs the 4 hour or so drive to the west/ or NW and learn new stuff. Plus my drifter is in NY.... I will be doing the Yates Park thing and heading downstream from there. I will also have my pin but probably be doing more walking than casting. I'll keep my eyes out for you


 
Fishing at Yates will give u a good taste of the rivers here,but dont judge the Michigan fishery based on the Clinton especially the fall.Fishing in the fall/winter in the Clinton is very hit or miss.Its a much better fishery in the spring time there.But like the above poster said,you have to fish the NW side of michigan to really understand the awesome steelhead fishery we have here


----------



## crdp84 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nothing today. No rises, flashes, follow ups (besides chubs), nothing. Now I'm determined 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

same result on my end. River is running high and clean as of yesterday.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Just got back from Hubbard Lake doing some Perch fishing. Going back in two weeks. Hittin the Clinton River for the next three days. pics of fish so far on the Clinton.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Had a blast so far this year on the Clinton. Hope there will still be more. Just figured out how to do the pics........so many now. Can not seem to do them straight from my phone though it says I can. Kind of doing a best of. That Rainbow with the snow in the background ended up being just over 17 Lbs. All fish were released except the 34" steel. Wish I would have kept the Rainbow from March though. caught him on an Erie Dearie with an Emerald Shinner.......first cast at 11:20 AM March 3rd. Hope to see you all out there.


----------



## opjones (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pics! Nice bowfin also


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Had a blast so far this year on the Clinton. Hope there will still be more. Just figured out how to do the pics........so many now. Can not seem to do them straight from my phone though it says I can. Kind of doing a best of. That Rainbow with the snow in the background ended up being just over 17 Lbs. All fish were released except the 34" steel. Wish I would have kept the Rainbow from March though. caught him on an Erie Dearie with an Emerald Shinner.......first cast at 11:20 AM March 3rd. Hope to see you all out there.


Wheres the picture of that huge carp you got at the tube?


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Need a Clinton River November post. Anyway......0-1 yesterday at Yates. Today my daughter and I went there and she caught a small brown. I hooked into a pig of a steely on a last ditch effort with the clock winding down ( her birthday party at 3:00 ) but threw the hook as soon as I got a real good look at him. It was her new fishing pole I got her for her b-day this morning so I'm happy she had a good time.


----------

